# Zugriffsberechtigung + Web



## commi85 (19. Dezember 2005)

hi, also folgende situation:

ich habe eine benutzergruppe ( www ) mit dem nutzer ( wwwrun ), für die ordner und dateien im www/htdocs um scripte auszuführen etc, nun möchte ich einen nutzer anlagen der via ftp nur auf seinen ordner dort zugriff hat, das habe ich gelöst durch den nutzer ( testuser ) mit einer gruppe ( testgruppe ) die im htdocs einen link auf sein home-verzeichnis hat. der link hat als nutzer und gruppe root, was sich einbar auch nicht ändern lässt und sein ordner(inkl. datein) haben als benutzer wwwrun und als gruppe testgruppe. die ftp geschichte funktioniert damit ohne probleme jedoch kann ich als normaler web-benutzer auf keine dateien zugreifen, mit der fehlermeldung das ich nicht die erforderlichen rechte habe. 

nun meine frage: benötige ich für webzugriff also als benutzer wwwrun und gruppe www oder muss ich meinen testuser mit bei www eintagen? falls ja wie sieht die zeile in der etc/group datei aus, falls ich das dort überhaupt eintrage?! kP

*help*


----------

